# Costa Rica, one photo per post



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

REPÚBLICA DE COSTA RICA


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

*TORTUGA ISLAND*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

POAS VOLCANO












*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

ARENAL LAKE











*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

EAST SIDE OF SAN JOSÉ











*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

WITCH ROCK










*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

*SKYBLUE RIVER*


----------



## Invein (Sep 28, 2008)

Bellisima!


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

WIND POWER











*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

OLD TOWN













Flickr
Autor MaricelQJ​

*Location:*


----------



## roro987 (Jul 16, 2009)

lloook so magnifics photos and this my beautiful country!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

TRADITIONAL DANCE














Flickr
Usuario Livingston Chronicle​


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

CACHÍ














Flickr
Usuario SITOSA​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

CORONADO CHURCH














Flickr
Usuario rsibaja​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

TORTUGUERO: NORTH CARIBBEAN 














Flickr
Usuario brunaqueenoftheriver788 0​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

TRADITIONAL OXCART












Flickr
Usuario Wilton Medrano​


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

GLACIAR ORIGINE LAGOONS













Flickr
Usuario developnfrog606​


*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

PARQUE NACIONAL BRAULIO CARRILLO
MIX OF RIVERS: SULFUR AND CLEAN WATER













Flickr
Usuario bat2012​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

HEIGHTS AND ARENAL LAKE













Flickr
Usuario paschander​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

FRAIJANES












Flickr
Usuario AndreyGamboa​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

TABACÓN













Flickr
Usuario thombo2​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

TURRIALBA VOLCANO













Flickr
Usuario robnunn​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

PURPLE HUMMINGBIRD












Flickr
Usuario Yamil Saenz​


----------



## Fenix1981 (Dec 23, 2006)

Nice country.


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

BAJOS DEL TORO WATERFALL












Flickr
Usuario pwtico​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

SAN JOAQUÍN DE FLORES CHURCH












Flickr
Usuario d i a n a*​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

PUNTA UVA BEACH. SOUTH CARIBBEAN












Flickr
Usuario baxterclaus​


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

MORPHO












Flickr
Usuario Snapman50​


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

NICOYA GULF. CENTRAL PACIFIC












Flickr
Usuario GeOmEtRiEiNtEsTiNaLi​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

HOUSE AT THE MOUNTAINS










*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

OROSI VOLCANO. NORTH PACIFIC REGION












Flickr
Usuario Ernesto Ortega​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

PALO VERDE NATIONAL PARK













Flickr
Usuario Eco-Index Turismo Sostenible​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

GOLFO DULCE. SOUTH PACIFIC REGION












Flickr
Usuario alumroot​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

JUNQUILLAL BAY. NORTH PACIFIC












Flickr
Usuario dermoidhome​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

JACÓ. CENTRAL PACIFIC REGION












Flickr
Usuario Happygerardo​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

SAND WHALE TAIL AT WHALE NATIONAL PARK












Flickr
Usuario VME2008​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

OROSI VALLEY AT CENTRAL REGION













Flickr
Usuario Fred Hsu​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

CENTRAL VALLEY












Flickr
Usuario gutowski.michal​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

TORTUGUERO CANALS












Flickr
Usuario roy rojas (star)​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

TURRIALBA VOLCANO FROM CHIRRIPO MOUNT










*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

RINCÓN DE LA VIEJA VOLCANO












Flickr
Usuario florezai​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

PRUSIA AT CENTRAL REGION












Flickr
Usuario jvargas​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

NATIONAL THEATER










*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

AT SAN JOSÉ DOWNTOWN












Tillor87​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

IRAZÚ VOLCANO












Flickr
Usuario raserausk​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

AEREAL VIEW AT SOUTH PACIFIC REGION












Flickr
Usuario Toh Gouttenoire​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

SUNSET AT JACÓ. CENTRAL PACIFIC REGION












Flickr 
Usuario Asia Tico​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

More pics later


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

San Jose


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Spacibo za fotografiya


----------



## isidrops93 (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow, simply beautiful!!!!

As the country name saids, this is a extreamly rich country in many ways... !!

Costa Rica: PURA VIDA!


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

very nice


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, amazing photos from Costa Rica


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

NATIONAL MUSEUM. SAN JOSE












Flickr
Usuario that one guy over there​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

CAHUITA. SOUTH CARIBBEAN












Flickr
Usuario epha​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

AT NORTH PACIFIC REGION












Flickr
Usuario manel luque​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

FRAIJANES AT CENTRAL REGION












Flickr
Usuario AndreyGamboa​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

LA CAMPIÑA












Flickr
Usuario Gerardo Linares​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

ABOVE 3500 METERS HIGH












Flickr
Usuario mdv_graupe​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

ERUPTION AT TURRIALBA VOLCANO












Flickr
Usuario Joe JR​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

VOLCANOES​


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

SUNSET AT POÁS












Flickr
Usuario Orin​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

INSIDE THE NATIONAL THEATER












Flickr
Usuario Stuck in Customs​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

VIEW OF CARTAGO CITY FROM IRAZU VOLCANO












Tillor87​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

PALO VERDE LAGOON AT NORTH PACIFIC REGION












Flickr
Usuario biramontes​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

SAN JOSE DOWNTOWN










*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

GREEN LAGOON AT NORTHERN REGION










*Location:*


----------



## Consuelo Q (Aug 17, 2008)

Qué maravilla de foto y de lugar... Será muy difícil llegar ahí?


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

gorgeous Costa Rica tropical, spend a few days in the rain forest of this country is a good and diferent turist option...


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Muito Obrigado pelo seu comentário. Adorei que gostara do pais. Faz ja muito tempo da sua visita?


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

me gustaria pero no he estado alla  pero me an hablado muy bien de esta experiencia en la floresta Costariquenha :yes:


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ah ta. Pois bem-vindo


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

obrigado kay:


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

ZARCERO. TOWN IN THE MOUNTAINS












Flickr
Usuario ed_sv​

*Location:*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ City or garden ? Beautiful and colorful, anyway. It was a great series of photos again! Muchas gracias Vitiok. :cheers2:


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Merci à vous.

Here you can check more pictures of Zarcero if you want to see it 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=932716

:hi:


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

AT CARTAGO CITY










*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

HOLY WEEK CELEBRATION AT PACAYAS TOWN













Flickr
Usuario Joe JR​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

NAUYACA WATERFALL














Flickr
Usuario Jenna Kirshon​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

CONCHAL BEACH AT NORTH PACIFIC REGION














Flickr
Usuario srg3037​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

TABACON. NORTH REGION












User Vik'ing​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

BASILICA AT CARTAGO. CENTRAL REGION










*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

SCHOOL AT SAN JOSE










*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

OLD TOWN AT SAN JOSE










*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

AT A PARK IN SAN JOSE










*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

TRADITIONAL COSTA RICAN DRESS










*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

MORAZAN PARK AT SAN JOSE










*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

RUINS AT CARTAGO










*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

SAN LUIS GONZAGA AT CARTAGO










*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

OROSI VALLEY AT CARTAGO










*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

COUNTRYSIDE AT JUAN VIÑAS, CARTAGO










*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

POAS VOLCANO. CENTRAL REGION










*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

VIEW OF SAN JOSE










*Location:*


----------



## castillo2008 (Oct 28, 2008)

Maravillosos lugares y colección de fotografias de gran calidad. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Beautifil pictures Vick!!!!


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

castillo2008 said:


> Maravillosos lugares y colección de fotografias de gran calidad. Muchas gracias.


Los lugares son excepcionalmente bellos


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

AT SAN JOSE












Flickr
Usuario Kansas Sebastian​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

PRECOLUMBIAN GOLD MUSEUM AT SAN JOSE










*Location:*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome updates Vitiok :cheers: really good...


----------



## Febo (Dec 9, 2005)

Great pictures! Lovely country.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Costa Rica = paradise


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

COSTA RICA












Flickr
Usuario umana_2000​


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

COSTA RICAN LANDSCAPE AT CENTRAL REGION












Flickr
Usuario antontrax​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

TYPICAL COSTA RICAN VILLAGE. NORTH REGION












Flickr
Usuario antontrax​


*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUETZALS NATIONAL PARK AT SAINTS REGION












Flickr
Usuario spiderhunters​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

SAN CARLOS. NORTH REGION












Flickr
Usuario "Olga"​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

CLOSE TO ZARCERO TOWN












Flickr
Usuario "Olga"​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

FLAMINGO BEACH. NORTH PACIFIC REGION












Flickr
User KM's Photography​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

BEACHES AT GUANACASTE. NORTH PACIFIC REGION
(Flamingo Beach - Sugar Beach - Coco Beach - Danta Beach)





























Flickr
Usuario kidklein​

*Location:*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Beautiful photo set of the beaches.


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

POÁS VOLCANO












Flickr
Usuario Abel y Ana - Cosa Nostra -​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

SUNRISE OVER ESCAZU. CENTRAL REGION












Flickr
Usuario Armando Maynez​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

ESCAZÚ










*Location:*


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

dutchmaster said:


> Costa Rica = paradise


+2 kay:


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

So colorful, so vivid, so beautiful....so Costa Rica!!!!


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Wonderful pictures, especially that of Escazú.


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

SAN JOSÉ AT NIGHT












Flickr
Usuario 9.81 meters per second squared​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

CHURCH AT CORONADO. CENTRAL REGION












Flickr
Usuario Rodrigo Calvo​

*Location:*


----------



## isidrops93 (Oct 18, 2008)

I love that last photo!!
I <3 CR!!


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

CARTAGO AT NIGHT. CENTRAL REGION












Flickr
Usuario KM's Photography​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

^^
Are you looking for Braulio Carrillo one? Try going to google.com and check images, maybe that is what you are looking for.


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

I tried but couldn't find, anyhow I will search for other nice Costa Rica pics to show tonight


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks! Go for it kay:


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Punta Banco*









_Photography by: Maurice_


Found this so far, hope you like it... will try to dig up more. 
I found many nice pics, but most are bad quality pictures; for beautiful Costa Rica I must bring the best pictures of course


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Very beautiful pictures


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you mate! I apreciate it


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

AT POAS. CENTRAL REGION












Flickr
Usuario raulvega​

*Location:*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Guanacaste*









_Photograph by: Molly Sue_


Sexy place to be at


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Maybe you'll be there soon


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Interesting pic of At Poas, It's impressive indeed and beautiful sunsets. Regards.*


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

I wish  But visa problems is an issue, but on the other hand, there are millions of places in the world a man must visit, we just have to be patient and go one by one


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Que bella la foto de Poas....


----------



## HEREDIANO (Jun 9, 2007)

Alex08 said:


> Cual es esa bella playa??



..............( el texto ....viene de la página anterior..!! )


Esa playa está en isla jesusita

En el Golfo de Nicoya!!


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

HERRADURA BEACH. CENTRAL PACIFIC REGION










*Location:*


----------



## Natiuska (Jul 24, 2009)

I would love to go there! looks so relaxing


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah on a clear blue sky it would be paradise


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Vitiok said:


> HERRADURA BEACH. CENTRAL PACIFIC REGION


Wow man what a beautiful picture


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Río Tárcoles*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Ujarras Valley*








*By Kukito​*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Aerial view of Arenal Volcano







*
*By Kukito*​


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Mora around the Irazu area​*








By lerero​


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

:applause:


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

SAN JOSÉ DE LA MONTAÑA AT CENTRAL REGION












Flickr
Usuario BebopDesigner​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

CORCOVADO. SOUTH PACIFIC REGION












Flickr
Usuario iceemn360​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Flickr
Usuario iceemn360​


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

AT SAN JOSÉ












Flickr
Usuario iceemn360​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

SANTA ROSA DRY FOREST NATIONAL PARK. NORTH PACIFIC REGION












Flickr
Usuario iceemn360​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

COSTA RICAN WOOD WORKS












Flickr
Usuario iceemn360​


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

GREEN FROG












Flickr
Usuario iceemn360​


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

AT SAN JOSÉ











Flickr​

*Location:*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love those shots of the woods! Very pretty. Cute little frog too.  Probably poisonous though huh?


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Don't be fooled by the looks.. they're as cute as a little dog, but one barks louder than a stereo and this one can make you sleep in minutes


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh for sure! Reminds me of those poison dart frogs in Central/South America.


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Tan linda mi Costa Rica!!!!


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

IRAZU VOLCANO NATIONAL PARK












By user pruiz_cr​


*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

IRAZU VOLCANO NATIONAL PARK












Usuario pruiz_cr​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

SMALL WATERFALL AT NORTHERN REGION












Usuario cmcs13​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

COCOS ISLAND












Usuario Richard Barnett​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

WAY TO IRAZU VOLCANO. CENTRAL REGION












Usuario IDIAY​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

UP IN THE MOUNTAIN. VIEW OF CARTAGO CITY












Usuario [email protected] com​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

AT HEREDIA CITY. CENTRAL REGION












Por EfraESPH​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

WAY TO BARVA VOLCANO. CENTRAL REGION












Usuario TheNonGoy​

*Location:*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

What beautiful pix!!!!


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

very impressive pics, congratulations!!


----------



## Nunez (Feb 11, 2005)

Amazing!! You really chose the best pictures! Congratulations!!
Amazing Costa Rica!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful photos, Vitiok. Love that first one. :cheers2:


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you! Merci!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great pics, specially of Heredia. Regards.*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

The Heredia pic is just great


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

MOUNTAINS IN THE CENTRAL VALLEY












Por Srebrenica en Flickr​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

FOUNTAIN AT NATIONAL UNIVERSITY OF COSTA RICA












Por Srebrenica en Flickr​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

ARENAL VOLCANO












By forumen CRAviation​

*Location:*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Very impressive pictures man!!!!


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

RINCÓN DE LA VIEJA. NORTH PACIFIC REGION










*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

TURRIALBA VOLCANO. CENTRAL REGION












POR pruiz_cr​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

RINCON DE LA VIEJA NATIONAL PARK












Por Geoff S.​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

NEW YEAR EVE












Por Geoff S.​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

THE COUNTRYSIDE












Por ggallice​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

WHITCHES ROCK. NORTH PACIFIC REGION












Por krypton36k​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

LANDSCAPE AT NORTHERN REGION OF COSTA RICA












Por ggallice​

*Location:*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Bello no hay nada más que decir


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

lovely country...


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

We are glad you like it


----------



## isidrops93 (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow ! Love the last photo awesome landscape with the Arenal Volcano


----------



## isidrops93 (Oct 18, 2008)

^^


Vitiok said:


> LANDSCAPE AT NORTHERN REGION OF COSTA RICA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

AT DOTA. SAINTS REGION












Por kuma chan​

*Location:*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

I want to have a house at costa rica's mounains =P


----------



## Febo (Dec 9, 2005)

Beautiful landscapes!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Amazing pif of the Arenal Volcano !!


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

brazilteen said:


> I want to have a house at costa rica's mounains =P


so do I :lol:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Amazing country! Great mix of colonial buildings with this neverending display of natural beauty.


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Amazing country! Great mix of colonial buildings with this neverending display of natural beauty.


Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

MONTEVERDE. CENTRAL PACIFIC REGION












ggallice​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

RAIN FOREST AT NAUYACA. SOUTHERN REGION












Por tivitto​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

CRESTONES AT CHIRRIPO NATIONAL PARK












Por Mr. Kuminev​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

NICOYA GULF VIEW. CENTRAL PACIFIC REGION












Por mbatalla82​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

LA PAZ WATERFAL. CENTRAL REGION












POR mbatalla82​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

SUNRISE AT PÉREZ ZELEDÓN. SOUTHERN REGION












POR claire.whitehouse​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

AT THE HIGHLANDS












POR hartichoked​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

GARDEN AT ALAJUELA












POR AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr​

*Location:*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Muñecos(figurine) Islets









Alvaro Weissel, Panoramio​


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Muñecos Islets Close-up*









Alvaro Weissel, Panoramio​


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

FLOWERS AT THE MOUNTAINS. CENTRAL REGION










*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

AT THE MOUNTAINS. CENTRAL REGION










*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

THE COUNTRYSIDE










*Location:*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, beautiful countryside. The countryside always looks so pleasant and enticing, especially during the summer months.


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, sometimes I rather prefer the contryside than the cities


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Same here. I grew up in the city, but there are times when you just need to get away from the rat race and enjoy some open space and get some clean fresh air in your lungs. These country photos make me want to take long walks, or go cycling through those narrow little roads. It's so nice.


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

ARENAL. NORTH REGION










*Location:*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

AT PUNTA BURICA. SOUTH PACIFIC REGION










*Location:*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

So dreamy.. :drool:


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

TURRIALBA VOLCANO AT A CLOUDY DAY












POR emique​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

THE CARIBBEAN SEA AT COSTA RICA












POR sssick​

*Location:*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

muy linda!!!


----------



## Natiuska (Jul 24, 2009)

I love that caribbean picture... very clear water!!


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah... let me show you more from the Caribbean Sea in Costa Rica.


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

PLAYA BLANCA, CAHUITA











POR peggydaly​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

BEACH AT THE SOUTH CARIBBEAN REGION












POR zoltan__v​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

PUNTA UVA, TALAMANCA












POR Immanuel Vinikas​

*Location:*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Punta Uva looks very nice!!!


----------



## Natiuska (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks! The caribbean is so beautiful!! Congrats, I would love to visit those beaches


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I want to visit these beautiful tranquil places some day..


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Parisian Girl said:


> I want to visit these beautiful tranquil places some day..


Welcome anytime!!!!


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

por Clickor​

*Location:*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Flamingo Beach, Guanacaste Costa Rica​*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Beautiful beach. Amazing, some lucky people have their homes right at the waters edge. 



Vilapriño said:


> Welcome anytime!!!!


Thank you! :cheers:


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Flamingo is indeed a beatiful place....


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Costa Rica = paradise !


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Turtles at Camaronal Guanacaste*​


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Lovely pic Vila!! Thanks!


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Glad you liked it!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

et:


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Shezan said:


> et:


Whatever....


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Maybe only one out of all these little baby turtles will make it to adulthood and return some day...


----------



## Chainedwolf (Feb 27, 2010)

A model to follow in terms of ecologist actions.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Flamingo Beach is a place absolutely nice and quite beautiful indeed. Regards.*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Cerro Cacho Negro*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Tamarindo Beach by Andre​*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Mountains near San José*​









Alfredo Arias​


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Tortuguero Canals










By Jaimeq​


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Mountains










By Alfredo Arias​*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Coffee Plantations, Central Valley​*









*
By Juan Flores*​


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Chorreras, Rincón de la Vieja Volcano​*









By Juan Flores​


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Playa Blanca Cahuita​









By Conrad Streber​


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Puriscal










By Luis Guzman*​


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Isla tortuga​*
*









By Juan Flores*​


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Punta Mona*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pics, Costa Rica is a truly jewel. Regards.*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

I am glad you liked them!


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Vilapriño said:


> Playa Blanca Cahuita​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loved it... was there before comming to China.... if you go to Costa Rica, you gotta go there!


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

More Costa Rica​


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Beautiful Mountains​


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Rolling Hills​


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

The Valley


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Costa Rica is absolutely beautiful. Those beaches and lush green valleys are just breathtaking to put it mildly. Thanks for sharing:cheers:


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks a lot for your kind comments. I am glad you liked them.


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Beautiful beaches and places :drool:


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Glad you liked them


----------



## hirokun21 (Nov 26, 2008)

*PENINSULA SANTA ELENA, NORTHERN PACIFIC​*









By Carlos Jimenez​


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice pic!!!!!


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*San José at night​*






]​


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*San Pablo de Heredia Church​*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Grecia`s Church​*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Castillo del Moro-San José​*


----------



## hirokun21 (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice pics!!!!!!


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*The city of San José from up above the mountains​*
*Scroll----------------------------------------)*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

PACIFIC COAST OF COSTA RICA












POR artour_a​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

CARIBBEAN COAST OF COSTA RICA












POR Immanuel Vinikas​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

ISLA TORTUGA, COSTA RICA












Flickr
Usuario kberg10

























Flickr
Usuario Matt Pettengill​


*Location:*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Stunning beaches! This second last shot is just so beautiful. A real paradise. :drool:


----------



## Natiuska (Jul 24, 2009)

I have seen beaches around the world and I can tell that one is probably one of the best ones! my God! Paradise is not enough... I want to be there right now!


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

I am glad you liked them and you are welcome anytime


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

AT ZARCERO










*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

VOLCANO BY THE SUNSET










*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

WATERFALL SAN CARLOS










*Location:*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Vitiok said:


> AT ZARCERO


Simply beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:



Vitiok said:


> VOLCANO BY THE SUNSET


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

San José


----------



## Natiuska (Jul 24, 2009)

The Caribbean Sea is gotta be one of the most beautiful destinations around the world, Costa Rica shows it !


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

AT COCOS ISLAND












Foto por Frankcanada de Panoramio​


*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

PUERTO VIEJO. SOUTH CARIBBEAN REGION












Licencia por Adam Ringwood. Todos los Derechos Reservados​


*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

RINCÓN DE LA VIEJA VOLCANO











​

*Location:*


----------



## isidrops93 (Oct 18, 2008)

Proud of our little piece of heaven


----------



## sesteda (Nov 28, 2010)

nice pictures


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Vitiok said:


> RINCÓN DE LA VIEJA VOLCANO
> 
> 
> 
> ...





stunning aerial shot...


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

NATIONAL STADIUM WITH RAIN OVER THE CITY AT SAN JOSE












Picture by the forumen CRAviation​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

LA FORTUNA TOWN WITH ARENAL VOLCANO












Picture by forumen CRAviation​


*Location:*


----------



## isidrops93 (Oct 18, 2008)

Amazing the last pic!!


----------



## Natiuska (Jul 24, 2009)

The stadium looks very modern, the last pic is so cool!


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

CORAL REEF. CAHUITA NATIONAL PARK












By forumen André Quiros (CRaviation)​

*Location:*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

ARENAL LAGOON












Foto por Varnus en Flickr​

*Location:*


----------



## Natiuska (Jul 24, 2009)

Cahuita National Park :drool:


----------



## Consuelo Q (Aug 17, 2008)

Qué increíble la belleza de nuestro paìs. Victor, este hilo está quedando espectacular!!!!


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

PUERTO VIEJO












Foto por Adam Ringwood. Todos los derechos reservados.​


*Location:*


----------



## Neon87 (Jun 30, 2008)

Ahora mismo quisiera estar en esa playita, con una cerveza o mojito un bella chica de Costa rica y salud :cheers:


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

CAÑO ISLAND












Foto por Dario Lorenzetti en Flickr​

*Location*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

VIEW FROM MATINA. TURRIALBA VOLCANO












Foto por Carlos Merlin en Panoramio​

*Location:*


----------



## tico4life (Jul 9, 2007)

Beautiful pictures makes me proud to be born there, I like how this thread shows maps 10/10 thread


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

VALLEY OF TURRIALBA












Foto por Rojesqui en Panoramio​

*Location:*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

what a beautiful picture Vik!


----------



## isidrops93 (Oct 18, 2008)

Amazing landscape


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Isla Tortuga Beach​*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Our Lady at Tortuga Beach​*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

San José´s Metro Park La Sabana


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Walking trees, Palo Verde Guancaste







*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Tempisque River Guanacaste, Costa Rica







*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Great Pics Vila !!!


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Palo Verde, Guanacaste








*​


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Palo Verde cattle and sabanero







*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Barra Honda Caves, Guanacaste







*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

MOUTH OF SAVEGRE RIVER










*By Vitiok*​


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice aerial shot of the Mouth of the Savegre River.


----------



## Natiuska (Jul 24, 2009)

So nice pics! keep them comming


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Amazing country.


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

I am glad you liked them!


----------



## roro987 (Jul 16, 2009)

nice photos!!!


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Caletas Beach, Central Pacific







*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

MANUEL ANTONIO












Foto por Funkybeatz en Flickr​


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Excelente foto Vik


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

ARENAL












Licencia Algunos derechos reservados por keertmoed​


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

ARENAL












Licencia Todos los derechos reservados por aLeXpOs​


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Cathedral`s interior


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Cupula


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Interior








*​


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

POÁS













Por Bill in DC en Flickr​


----------



## isidrops93 (Oct 18, 2008)

Great Volcanos!!!


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

que buen cráter tiene el poas!


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

SALTO DE LA NOVIA & THE VALLEY OF OROSI












Foto de VSat Center Co​

*Localización
*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

PUNTA MONO. SOUTH CARIBBEAN












Foto por nohay​


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

Precioso lugar, gracias por compartirlo.


----------



## MK20 (Aug 9, 2008)

Beautiful pics!!


----------



## Natiuska (Jul 24, 2009)

All of them are beautiful, keep them comming, thanks!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Tillor87 said:


> MANUEL ANTONIO
> 
> 
> 
> ...




magnificent shot....very nice clean beach...:cheers:


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

CHIQUITA BEACH, CARIBBEAN SEA













Licencia Derechos de autor Todos los derechos reservados por Adam Ringwood​


----------



## rolarcch88 (Nov 30, 2010)

Muy lindas imágenes de Costa Rica, me gustaron mucho las fotos de los volcanes Arenal y Poás :applause: :cheers:


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

NATIONAL STADIUM. SAN JOSE












By forumen CRAviation​


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Tillor87 said:


> NATIONAL STADIUM. SAN JOSE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bello


----------



## Chris Takagi (Mar 25, 2006)

nice stadium. what's the capacity?


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

ARENAL VOLCANO



Arenal Volcano, Costa Rica por dcis_steve, en Flickr​


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

TURRIALBA VOLCANO



Turrialba Volcano por robnunn, en Flickr​


----------



## Divinitatis (Mar 13, 2011)

Chris Takagi said:


> nice stadium. what's the capacity?



Over 35,000 people


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

BEACH AT PENÍNSULA DE PAPAGAYO


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

PAPAGAYO PENINSULA


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

MOUNT CHIRRIPÓ



Mount Chirripo, Costa Rica por cascade hiker, en Flickr​


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

LOS CHORROS



Los chorros por EfraCustomPhotos, en Flickr​


----------



## HEREDIANO (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice all!!


----------



## HEREDIANO (Jun 9, 2007)

Chris Takagi said:


> nice stadium. what's the capacity?


35.000


----------



## Javichino (Feb 5, 2009)

I wanna know Papagayo! *.*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*A little of everything in cosmopolitan San José Costa Rica​*







taken from http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...94650121.66673.100000548569698&type=1&theater​


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Some like it hot in the city​*









Taken from http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...94650121.66673.100000548569698&type=1&theater​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing costa rica


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

italiano_pellicano said:


> amazing costa rica


Glad you like it....welcome any time


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*National Stadium San José Costa Rica*​


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*West San José Night City view​*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Views of the city*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice shot of San Jose.


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Western San José​*


----------



## isidrops93 (Oct 18, 2008)

Awesome pics!!! I miss my country!


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Tarcoles Riverbed​*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

MORRENAS VALLEY


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUESERA BEACH


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

CHIRRIPO NATIONAL PARK


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

CRESTONES


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

SANTA ROSA NATIONAL PARK


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

CHINDAMA WATERFAL












*Location:*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Costa Rica is just beautiful man.....


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*West San José*​


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Beautiful Central Valley where San José is located​
East










West







*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Vilapriño said:


> *Tarcoles Riverbed​*



Beautiful...:cheers2:


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

Vilapriño said:


> *West San José*​


Sooooo greeeennnnn!!!!!


----------



## Natiuska (Jul 24, 2009)

No more pics?


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Bolaños Island, Costa Rica







*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Puta Coral, Nicoya Península​*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Grecia´s Metal Catholic Church, Costa Rica​*


----------



## Vilapriño (Feb 1, 2007)

*Bahía Potrero, Guanacaste Costa Rica







*


----------



## jukeboxromeo (Nov 29, 2011)

*Chapel-in-the-Clouds, Costa Rica*


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

Playa Blanca/Punta Leona/C.R. por aaanouel, en Flickr


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

Carara National Park por Warrior Creative, Jr., en Flickr


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

Irazú Volcano


Irazú Volcano Costa Rica por johan_quesada, en Flickr​


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

Costa Rica-072014-54 por LermanPhoto, en Flickr


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

Caribe 









[/url]
Playa del mar caribe Costa Rica por yago1.com, en Flickr[/IMG]​


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

Down the river and into the jungle por carva822, en Flickr


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

Air view from Osa Peninsula por Nicuesa Rainforest Ecolodge :: Costa Rica, en Flickr


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

Back Home por Papillo Elizondo, en Flickr


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

Atenas Costa Rica por atenasrealestatecr, en Flickr


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

Conchal Beach , Guanacaste 


158433081.jpg por Highland Adventures, en Flickr​


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

Monumento Nacional Guayabo por carva822, en Flickr


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

Curi-Cancha2, 26-7-13_ por David A. Rodríguez Arias, en Flickr


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

Zarcero 


3376.1 por corrales10, en Flickr​


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

Manuel Antonio the best beach in Central America according to the users of Tripadvisor 


Manuel Antonio, Costa Rica por neelienus, en Flickr​


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

SORTIJA BEACH


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

Tillor87 said:


> SORTIJA BEACH


:drool: nunca había escuchado de ella


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

next


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

Puntarenas, Central Pacific of Costa Rica 



2014 - Costa Rica - Puerto Caldera Sunset por Ted's photos - For me & you, en Flickr​


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

Manzanillo Beach 








[/url]
Manzanillo por berkuspic, en Flickr[/IMG]​


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

Golfito, South Pacific of Costa Rica 



Golfito, Costa Rica. por berkuspic, en Flickr​


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

Laguna Hule, 


I see trees of green - Laguna de Hule in Costa Rica por Gustavo De la Espriella, en Flickr​


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

Vista from the road to Diria por Siggy in Costa Rica, en Flickr


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

IMG_8444 por Big Friday, en Flickr


IMG_8462 por Big Friday, en Flickr


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

complicated sunset copy por dancutter651, en Flickr


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

Be green por dainersm, en Flickr


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

Desde el volcán Irazú por ron7_00, en Flickr


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

costa rica 3 106.jpg por Shannon.mountainman, en Flickr


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

Lake Arenal, Costa Rica por Hi-O Silver, en Flickr


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

20091121-DSC_5725 by jeffry.vanberkum, on Flickr


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

IMG_4470 by SpencerHanson, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Mount Arenal:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

it´s a volcano!


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

La Paz Waterfall In Costa Rica by Việt Nam tươi đẹp, on Flickr


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

Playa Guiones - Nosara, Costa Rica by brian.corder, on Flickr


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)

Orosi Valley 

Orosi valley Costa Rica by calex14_photog, on Flickr


----------



## Florense (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Tortuga Island - Costa Rica.*

Photo by Me


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Punta Arenas - Costa Rica.*

Photo by Me


----------

